# Practice your Dutch writing skills!



## lukaa18

What would be the right translation for that? It's the title/description of a group.

1 - Oefen je Nederlandse schrijfvaardigheid!
2 - Oefen je Nederlandse schrijfvaardigheden!
3 - Oefen je schrijfvaardigheid in het Nederlands!
4 - Oefen je schrijfvaardigheden in het Nederlands!

Or something else?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

They are all perfectly OK.

Personally I would go for number 4, but that is just personal taste.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik zou het niet in het meervoud zetten. 1 of 3.


----------



## lukaa18

Red Arrow said:


> Ik zou het niet in het meervoud zetten. 1 of 3.



Is het gebruik van het meervoud fout in dit geval of is het gewoon een kwestie van voorkeur?


----------



## Red Arrow

Voor mij klinkt het als een te letterlijke vertaling uit het Engels. Je spreekt gewoon algemeen van schrijfvaardigheid, niet schrijfvaardigheden. Of het echt fout is, weet ik niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, ik heb het woord "schrijfvaardigheden" nog nooit aangetroffen. Voor mij is de 3 zowat de enige mogelijkheid...


----------



## matakoweg

Voor mij is zin 3 ook de beste. Schrijfvaardigheid is beter dan schrijfvaardigheden en Nederlandse schrijfvaardigheid hoeft niet per se te betekenen schrijfvaardigheid in het Nederlands.


----------

